# What Order do you clean your car?



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

What order do you guys clean your car do you clean your car? 

Front to Back
Back to Front 
Top to Bottom 

Wheels Last, 

I found my self last week doing the roof, windows, bonnet first then working from the rear bumper forwards saving the wheels until last. My reason for this is I would be working from the cleanest parts of the car towards the dirtiest which should hopefully keep the water cleaner for longer. 

I did find doing it this way was not really to efficient as you end up walking around the car a number of times so it ends up taking a while.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I always do the wheels first now as it is the messy part then anything that flicks onto plastic or paint is washed off after wards. I then start at the top and work down the same as you.


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Do you keep a separate bucket for the wheels or change the water after you have done them.

Does this matter with ONR or do these Magic Polymers keep the dirt our of solution?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I have 3 buckets

Pre wash on wheels
Rinse
1 bucket with water and wheel brushes to do my wheels first
Then snow foam
Rinse
Wash 2bm top to bottom but do roof, then whole car top to half way down all the way round and bonnet
Then change mitts and do the bottom half of the car all the way round


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Some will shout at me....

If the car is filthy then it gets a snow foam first.

If it isnt too bad then its washed with one bucket, roof first, then the back but not below the bump strips....then the side but not bellow the bump strips.....front again bump strips....other side. I then wash bellow the bump strips and then move onto the wheels with the same water but a different mitt.

Elliott.

EDIT: the car is washed once every 8 days without fail.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

moono16v said:


> Some will shout at me....
> 
> If the car is filthy then it gets a snow foam first.
> 
> ...


You still a fan of the one bucket? I've stopped doing that after reading on here. :lol:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Always top to bottom and always with three buckets. Wheels, rinse and wash


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Giys

I have 3 buckets
I Keep one for the WHEELS
and then the other TWO I keep as WASH and a RINSE i.e 2BM.

I always do the wheels 1st. that way you probably got the dirtiest part of the way 1st and then there is little risk in dirt and stones flying into the bodywork.

I then RINSE the car 
I always start with the ROOF and work my way round the car
ROOF, BONNET & BOOT
then the SIDE AND THE BUMPERS.

Always wheels 1st and always in a spearate bucket
HTH.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Being as this thread is in the *Eco Section*, of those who use snowfoam,
how many have read the MSDS for their product and follow the advice?
Almost all snowfoams should be prevented from reaching natural waterways,
i.e. to be allowed to soak into the ground and also kept away from public drains.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> You still a fan of the one bucket? I've stopped doing that after reading on here. :lol:


Not failed me yet mate....


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

warrmr said:


> Do you keep a separate bucket for the wheels or change the water after you have done them.
> 
> Does this matter with ONR or do these Magic Polymers keep the dirt our of solution?


I use ONR, one bucket, and do the wheels last with the solution I've washed the car with.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

m1pui said:


> I use ONR, one bucket, and do the wheels last with the solution I've washed the car with.


This is what I do too, except that I use two buckets.


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

I would wash from the front to the back after roof, bonnet and windows

I would do the back last as the back of hatch backs tend to get minging fairly quickly, not sure on other types, but my rinse bucket is normally relatively clean until i do the tail gate and rear bumper


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes rear end on my sportback last gets filthy


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I wash the roof first then the windows, then bonnet / Grille, then drivers side, then passenger side, then tailgate and finally the wheels, rinsing after each section


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Back to front
Wheels
Windows

Davy


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I do mine bottom up,using a bucket and sponge.:thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Roof
Driver's side
Passenger's side
Windscreen, bonnet and front
Rear screen boot and back end
Wheels

Each section is rinsed immediately after it's washed


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

i snow foam and or pre wash depends how dirty
then do wheels while im allowing the foam to dwell

then i usually do the roof and windscreen, then do a side at a tiem top to bottom


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Wheels, roof, bonnet, windscreen, front to back (although top to bottom), boot, front bumper, rear bumper finishing on the skirts


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Guys, Interesting to see the different order that everyone cleans their car. I do however thing that Method Man has won out on efficiency. 

I went in and did another ONR wash this time with pre-soak time and I had my car done in 2 hours (inside and out) 

I followed the same order that Method Man posted and it feels quicker and you don't have to move the bucket as many times or walk around the car to many times. 

The only change that I would make is wheels first as they were a bit grubby and the wheel brush ended up flicking dirt all over my clean paint so had to do the front quarters again.


----------

